

This is ridiculous. - ZenJosh
http://lkd.cc/post/16317024638/this-is-ridiculous

======
drKarl
"We need to educate those in power to make informed decisions on legislation
concerning the internet".

What makes you think they are not informed enough? The problem is not that
politicians in government are uninformed. The problem is that they succumb to
the pressure of lobbies who have the money, and put their interest before
those of us, the people. And are those lobbies' interests the reason why we
get into wars, our civil liberties are undercut, etc.

